# Fishing Care Package?



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

After poking around on the internet, I found this website. http://www.fishingcarepackage.com What they do is pretty self explanatory. You buy the package they send it to you. I am interested in the salt water package: http://www.fishingcarepackage.com/#!blank/c1bx7 I would be interested to see if anyone has heard of this company before? What are your guys' thoughts? Is it worth buying the saltwater package?

-Got Fish?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

as with any pre-assembled package, there will be stuff you will never ever use.
I have made my own so called "packages" .........
since I avidly fish fresh and salt water here in Central Florida, I have two very
distinct tackle boxes and an assortment of fresh and salt water reels and rods.
But, since I am also a Gear Junky and Tackle Ho, I look like Fred Sanford's truck
when I go fishing !!!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

To bad it's a Ford.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Waste of money. Buy what you want, need, and will use.


----------



## DrumBum (Apr 25, 2013)

SteveZ said:


> Waste of money. Buy what you want, need, and will use.


10 4 on that!


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

idk about buying one, I could probably sell a couple of dozen. Nothing like some of the guys here though. I have yet to buy a turnable standing rack to hold my lures. 
Buy some hooks (circle, kahle) , a couple rolls of fluoro (15 or 20) and various mono (shock leader/ main body of a FM rig or Earl Brinn rig) and tie your own bait rigs (fun and cheap) and then just an assortment of lures. Some metals, gotchas, SPRO bucktails and gulps and you have most saltwater fishing covered.


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

Yeah. Any recommendations on gotchas, lures, spoons, etc?

-Got Fish?


----------

